# ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER



## scall715 (Jul 16, 2007)

HAVE AN "85"CLASS A WITH A 4500 WATT GENERATER. ROOF AC WORKS WITH SHORE POWER BUT WILL NOT RUN OFF OF THE GENERATER. AM SURE THAT THERE IS A SWITCH OR SOMETHING INSIDE MY CONVERTER THAT IS BAD BUT DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CHECK? ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!


----------



## Kali_Mist (Jul 16, 2007)

RE: ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER

Either the breaker on the Genny is triped, (a genny can run without putting out 110/vlts if the breaker is triped), or your transfer switch is bad (its the small box before the converter that transfers power to converter).


----------



## hertig (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER

If nothing works on the generator, then what Kali_Mist said.  However, if 'everything' else BUT the A/C works from the generator, it gets more exciting.  

What are the symptoms of it 'not working'?   Noises, lights, fans, temperature, what is happening or not happening when you try to use it?


----------



## Kirk (Jul 16, 2007)

Re: ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER

The converter has no effect upon what supplies 120V-ac power to things. The purpose of the converter is to supply 12V-dc power to things like the lights, furnace and water pump when you have shore power. It is supplied 120V-ac power and it sends out 12V-dc power to the RV loads and to the RV battery.

Are you sure that your motorhome has a transfer relay? Many of them from that ear did not. Look in the area where you store the power cord when not in use and see if there is an outlet that the plug on your power cord will fit into. If there is, most likely plugging the cord into that will make the genset supply power to the RV and it's loads.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 17, 2007)

Re: ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER

I agree with Kirk's second comment regarding the plug.  I did the same thing on an 89 Winn, when the power worked on shore power and not on genny, and I had forgotten to plug the power cord back into the outlet in the cord storage area.  Won't get power to RV (110) if you don't do that.


----------



## scall715 (Jul 17, 2007)

RE: ROOF AC WILL NOT WORK ON GENERATER

AFTER POSTING QUESTION WENT LOOKING THROUGH ARCHIVES FOR SIMILAR PROBLEM. FOUND POST ABOUT PLUG IN CORD STORAGE COMPARTMENT. DON'T KNOW IF I HAVE ONE YET AS AM AWAY FROM COACH AND CANNOT CHECK. HOPEFULLY THAT WILL BE WHAT IT IS. THE BREAKER ON THE GEN IS NOT TRIPPED AND WITH IT RUNNING WIDE OPEN IT POWERS NOTHING THAT RUNS ON SHORE POWER. AM KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED THAT I JUST NEED TO PLUG THE CORD IN. MY LAST COACH  HAD A TRANSFER SWITCH SO I NEVER THOUGHT TO LOOK FOR A PLUG IN. WILL POST AGAIN AND LET YOU KNOW IF IT'S A SIMPLE FIX. THANX, MARK


----------

